# Santa Fe Sunday



## artfull dodger (Nov 19, 2016)

With the threat of rain and the heat/humidity today, I decided not to run live steam, so I got out my USA Trains GP38 and some cars. The engine has onboard battery power, Phoenix Big Sound(older system) and a Rapido Prime Stratolite beacon flasher circuit. Beacon really shows up at night, not so much in the mid afternoon glare(same for the real ones btw). Mix of rolling stock. Enjoy!


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

I did enjoy that, thanks! Interesting that the Doppler effect isn't as pronounced as in real life, probably due to the fact that real life is moving much faster than these scale speeds.


----------



## artfull dodger (Nov 19, 2016)

thats cause the speaker is omni directional being pointed downward at the track. Where as the real horn has 2 trumpets facing forward and 1 facing rearward. The tonal shift as the horn passes by enhances the doppler effect, as does the greater speed of a real train.


----------

